# Dragging The Mouse With Touch Pad



## njgirlonline (Jun 10, 2004)

i'm new at using my Dell laptop with the mouse touch key pad. I cannot master dragging and dropping files. When I read the help file, it does not help. 

Can anyone provide simplified but detailed instruction on how to drag and drop?


Also, can a regular mouse be hooked up the the laptop. What hardware in the back should I look for?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

LOL, it takes practice for sure. I had a laptop in here working on it a few weeks back ( I don't have one, don't want one  ) and the thing drove me nuts with the touchpad.

Yes you can hook a real mouse up to it. Use a USB mouse and just stick it in one of the USB ports.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I clicked with my left finger and then moved stuff with my right while holding it with my left. Mind you I am not an "expert" and maybe somebody who at least owns one will know a better way. I felt the same pain as you though. If you are used to a mouse and then grab one of those things it is like driving in reverse.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i click with my left hand and drag with the right.

or i use my real mouse.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Buy a small optical USB mouse, it's how I mastered the laptop touchpad.


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree. The touch pad is a nightmare. I dont like them. Use a small optical USB mouse. microsoft has a nice one so does logitech.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

Touchpads rule. To drag, tap twice and hold your finger down on the touchpad on the second tap, then just move your finger and the file will drag with it. To drop just lift your finger. They are actually easier to use than a mouse once you get the hang of it.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

your insane. no offense.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

Offense taken


----------

